# Lots of great free patterns



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I just stumbled onto this site. Enjoy!

https://www.herrschners.com/category/willow+yarns/free+patterns/knit+free+patterns.do?c%3D6.101257.101923%26amp%3Bsortby%3DbestSellersAscend%26amp%3Bpp%3D100%26amp%3Bpage%3D2


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

So many lovely patterns. Many thanks for posting.


----------



## petey49 (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you. Have bookmarked the site.


----------



## Nina (Jan 23, 2011)

That is a great friendly company. I been shopping with them for years Prices are reasonable shipping is fast and they offer free shipping. They carry all yarns good prices. Try them I think you will be satisfied with their service and people who work there are very helpful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh thank you ☺


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Another site to add to my growing list. LOL


----------



## PammySue (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for the link


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you. Lots of nice patterns.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very nice! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Nice. TFS ????


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you. Love the ruana but am going to sew up the front to make a slipover!
Great find and recommend. Have a good weekend.


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I totally forgot about them. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Cgeerun (Dec 7, 2014)

Awesome link. Thank you


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I signed up for emails!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks,


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

Here's the link for the free crochet patterns -- 
https://www.herrschners.com/category/willow+yarns/free+patterns.do?%26amp%3Bc%3D6.101257.101922%26amp%3Bpp%3D12%26amp%3Bsortby%3DbestSellersAscend%26amp%3Bcx%3D0


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks for sharingz


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks!!


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you for the link! :sm11:


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

That website is awesome, and love the sale prices. Thanks for the information.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

That website is awesome, and love the sale prices. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Just downloaded some patterns.


----------



## fgould (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank You for sharing.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks


----------



## hougland (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks so much. More sweater patterns for my 18" dolls. I think if I enlarge some of the dish towel patterns they would make perfect doll blankets and also give me some practice on new patterns.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

oh dear thank you but I don't dare go back there so soon lol I just escaped only spending 63.00 on yarn !!!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Glad you all are enjoying the page. Especially this time of year the sales are just too good to miss.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you..


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this one....something for everyone there.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Willow Yarns patterns are also listed on Ravelry. These patterns include those published by Willow Yarns and by independent designers who used them in their patterns. These are only free free patterns. There are paid patterns too, but those are probably from some of the independent designers. 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&query="Willow%20yarns"&photo=yes&sort=best&availability=free


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks for the link. Some lovely patterns there.


----------

